# mariner's tavern - portimao



## coco (Sep 6, 2007)

does anyone know anything about this bar? have a phone no./email/website etc. thank you


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

coco said:


> does anyone know anything about this bar? have a phone no./email/website etc. thank you


Mariners, Rua Santa Isabel 28, tel. 28/242-58-48


----------



## coco (Sep 6, 2007)

*re: mariner's tavern.*

thank you for the info stravinsky............


----------



## coco (Sep 6, 2007)

this phone no. is not in use. and the 118 service keep giving me the marina number. does anyone have any other info for the mariner's tavern in potimao please. thank you


----------

